# هدية المنتدى سلسلة دروس شرح العناصر الإلكترونية وتطبيقاتها.. شرح رائع جداً



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

هدية المنتدى سلسلة دروس شرح العناصر الإلكترونية وتطبيقاتها.. شرح رائع جداً
هدية اول موضوع ..

يتبع..​


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

تكملة الموضوع وايظا يتبع


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

*تكملة الموضوع وايظا يتبع....*​


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

*تكملة الموضوع وايظا يتبع.......​*


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

تكملة الموضوع وايظا يتبع.........


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

*تكملة الموضوع وايظا يتبع..........*​


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

*تكملة الموضوع وايظا يتبع............​*


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (21 مارس 2009)

واخيراا
اسال الله ان ينفع بها وينع بنا الاخرين ولاتنسونا من الدعاء ​


----------



## nour el din (21 مارس 2009)

thanx alooooooot if you have application on
operational amplifierspecially comparator application,please


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخواني على المرور بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نيفان (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng1_romy (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## احمد عامرعامر (4 أبريل 2009)

لك مليون الف شكر 
جزائك الله خيراااااااااا كثيراااااااااااا


----------



## abomaher (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد*

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح

أبو ماهر


----------



## مروة 1022 (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله حسن ثواب الدنيا والاخرة 
بجد رائع


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (6 أبريل 2009)

اشكر الاخوة على الردود والدعاء بارك الله فيكم ..
وشكرا للاخت هبة على الدخول والرد بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## lekcil (11 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Q8I84 (15 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااا اخي على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (15 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

* إلى الأخ الفاضل (ياسر إبراهيم).

* والله تستحق كل تقدير واحترام .

* وأقول من كل قلبي جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما يرضاه وحشرك مع الصالحين.

* هداك الله وإيانا ورحمك وغفر لك ولأهلك كل ذنب تعلمه أو لاتعلمه .

...........والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## مهندس التحكم (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## mosa_tar (19 مايو 2009)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:​
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mosa_tar (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zezoo_medo (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## اسامه سليم (23 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## metwally.mustafa (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## KhaliD26080 (23 مايو 2009)

جزيت خيرا واعطيت بكل حرف وملعومة في هذا الموضوع 100 حسنة


----------



## طالب ابو صقر (23 مايو 2009)

اشكرك بعنف شديد جدا جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## wafi102 (24 مايو 2009)

*اسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح في الدارين
*


----------



## belal-alsharaa (25 مايو 2009)

مشكووور جدا جدا جدا و وفقك الله و الى الامام


----------



## miltronique (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المجهودات الجبارة
هل من الممكن تجميعها في ملف واحد..............


----------



## aymanma (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وافادك الله بعلمك


----------



## ديرك (28 مايو 2009)

شكراً أخي الكريم بس لو في إمكانية تحويل الملفات إلى نمط الpdf


----------



## senuors (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وليد نبيل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القناوى11 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر فعلا معلومات قيمة


----------



## الكربون (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور شي جميل


----------



## Taipan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووو ر جدا

دروس رائعة


----------



## ياهندسه (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي


----------



## moh.abed (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شــــكراً


----------



## كهاريبو (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## the-punisher (6 ديسمبر 2009)

منتدى رائع شكرا لكم.


----------



## روحي سما (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا على الهدية وآخر الموضوع أسال الله لك الجنة قل آمين


----------



## ابو و سام (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لو تكرمت علينا بطريقة فحص الترياك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيدالعنانى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سيدالعنانى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*اللهم إني أسألك الجنة وأستجير بك من* *النار**
**اللهم انفعني بما علمتني، وعلمني ما ينفعني، وزدني علماً**
**اللهم إني* *أسألك علماً نافعاً، ورزقاً طيباً، وعملاً متقبلاً**
**اللهم إني أسألك يا الله بأنك* *الواحد الأحد، الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد، أن تغفر لي* *ذنوبي، إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم**
**اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء، ومن ليلة السوء،* *ومن ساعة السوء، ومن صاحب السوء، ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة**
**اللهم إني أعوذ* *بك من قلب لا يخشع، ومن دعاء لا يسمع، ومن نفس لا تشبع، ومن علم لا ينفع. أعوذ بك* *من هؤلاء الأربع*​


----------



## شريف عبدالرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mas89 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخير ويحقق طموحك
الملفات سوف انقلها الى منتدى جامعتنا من بعد اذنكم


----------



## nello (16 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام مفيد شديد والله


----------



## هانى القلماوى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## BAYLASAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شو هو البرنامج يلي بيفتح هالملفات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tarek defallah (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الموضوع الرائع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## أبو يوسف محمد عز (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ab2010oon (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_moh (27 يناير 2010)

شكر جدا ممتازة


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

رائععععععععععععع


----------



## drkalaf (28 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moaz essam (29 يناير 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر وهل من مزيد


----------



## kingtoot911 (30 يناير 2010)

مشاء الله عليك انا كنت بدور على الكلام ده من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
ولو فيه شرح فيديو من مهندس محترف طرق القياس او دوره يبا الله يبارك لكم


----------



## abomaher (30 يناير 2010)

*شكر*

اشكر جهودكم على هذه المعلومات
والله يعطيكم العافية
أبو ماهر


----------



## sa123bak (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## nzrlinta (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك المولى فيك وجزاك بكل حرف حسة


----------



## ELOKLA (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر جدا جدا جدا


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## amara ab (5 فبراير 2010)

Chokrannnn jazaka ellah koll elkhi


----------



## استكنان (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخوي ياسر وان شاء الله تكتب في ميزان حسناتك اخوي وتقبل مروري


----------



## fathi_mohamed16 (6 فبراير 2010)

ابدا التحميل الان ارجو ان يكتمل باذن الله--------------مشكور جدا علس هذا الجهدالرائع


----------



## fathi_mohamed16 (6 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله تم التحميل (ارجو الافاده اين الدرس السابع عشر)


----------



## qassim72 (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الطيب .
بس وين الدرس السابع عشر ؟
لو تكرمتو ...........


----------



## aliabdeen (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياباشمهندس اللة اللة اللة


----------



## زهوة بلال (9 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## احمد بوفن (10 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر السيد مدير هذا الموقع المتميذ


----------



## احمد بوفن (10 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## احمد بوفن (10 فبراير 2010)

احمد لله


----------



## amiesab (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي على الملفات وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## A M D (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله في كل من ساعد اخوانه بنية صادقة . مأجور بإذن الله


----------



## The Die999 (13 فبراير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## alghabri (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك اسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وان ينفع بها


----------



## med0s (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور لكن ما هي البرامج التي تفك صيغتها؟


----------



## genie2 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي على السلسة الجميلة


----------



## بت حمدان (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي فعلاً موضوعك رائع ويستحق التقدير 
بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك


----------



## wfa113 (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على جهدك و بارك الله بكم


----------



## wala`a (1 مارس 2010)

thx for all these lessons


----------



## الصقر الكاسر (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس الاتحادية (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله في جهودك المثمرة اخي الكريم


----------



## مالك عوض الشرفي (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ghassan-86 (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng _ osama (3 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابو فرحات (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## دانا احمد (5 مارس 2010)

ررررررررائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammadjaber (5 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

فعلا مشاركة متميزة جزك الله خير


----------



## Supar1 (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم تسلم الأيادي


----------



## bakoor (31 مايو 2010)

وفقكم الله لكل ما هو خير


----------



## asd94654 (31 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف الف الف اتلف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 



عافيه
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس لمستقبل (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وألف عافية


----------



## غياث المهندس (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## s_alarby (24 يوليو 2010)

مممممشششششكككككككووووووررررررراااااااا


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر ة جهودكم


----------



## mizo super (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## هانى الديدامونى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ، مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسبييد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ياسلام عليك


----------



## اسامة الوحش (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً
المشكلة دائماً بسرعة النت
شكراً للمنتدى


----------



## shadow man (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم بارك بصحة وعلم كل من يساهم بدعم هذا المنتدى وآسف على الغياب فقد كنت مريض والسلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م علي ناصر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

معلومات هامة وجيدة للجميع

شكرا على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## 3ami18 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزائك الله خيراااااااااا كثيراااااااااااا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خير على المجهود الرائع وياريت لو فى برنامج لرسم دوائر الكنترول وتجربتها وتصحيح ما بها من اخطاء ما تبخلش علينا به


----------



## saad_srs (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## bechir071 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله بألف خير يا اخ ياسر ابراهيم على المجهود الراااااااااااااااااااااااااائع حقيقة وليس مجاملة شكرا شكرا شكرا .


----------



## على المرسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك على هدا المجهود الطيب


----------



## eng naser (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## م. يوسف عامر (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور علي المجهود الجبار 
اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## عقيلـــــ (6 يناير 2011)

مشووووووووور يا اخي والله روعة

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## نديم هاشم (7 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
:77:أشكر سيادتكم علي ماقدمتموه من أجلنا ولكم منا صالح الدعاء:77:
كما أود ان أسجل أعجبي وتقديري بما بذلتموه وأدعو الله ان يزيدك علما
وان يكون ذللك في ميزان حسناتك ويعينك الله علي فعل الخير
:77: أخوك أحمد من مصر :77:
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر
تحياتي


----------



## نديم هاشم (7 يناير 2011)

حقيقي انا عاجز عن الشكر يارب يبارك لكم وأن يكون هذا في ميزان حسناتكم 
نتماني لكم دوام الصحه والعافيه 
تحياتي لسيادتكم علي هذا العمل الأكثر من رائع 
أخوك أحمد من مصر


----------



## DAD2002 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## احمد صبحى نوار (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود المفروض ان تكون المعلومات دى رسالة مثبته


----------



## gorganites (10 يناير 2011)

شكر خاص لصاحب المساهمة على المحتوى والوقت والمجهود


----------



## قرطوط (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamerfarag (12 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## خالد العوضى (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك
حق العلم والمعرفة يعادل حق الحياة للإنسان
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ادور (24 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل الاتقدم والنجاح


----------



## saad_srs (25 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحويطات1978 (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nabiltaha (28 يناير 2011)

يعني بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن الشكر


----------



## issilb (28 يناير 2011)

chkran lka a5i katiran
:20:


----------



## Maher788 (1 فبراير 2011)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ghostdie90 (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم ...


----------



## ahmed2samir (5 فبراير 2011)

والله لك كل التقدير والاحترام علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## basim88 (5 فبراير 2011)

اللهم بارك بصاحب هذا الجهد النافع


----------



## مهدي البريهي (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهدي البريهي (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## askssay (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هند هلالى (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدااا لحضرتك


----------



## abdallah saeed (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوصليح (18 مارس 2011)

للرفع


----------



## waled5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك العافيه


----------



## elkafafy (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا الشرح الوافى المبسط


----------



## إبراهيم ف (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## e.shereen (24 مارس 2011)

شكراااا على هذه الموضوعات الجميله واتمنى المزيد


----------



## FARES 81 (30 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ناطق العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## ناطق العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ناطق العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

بوركت


----------



## ناطق العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

جعلك الله من اهل الفردوس


----------



## ناطق العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

شكراً


----------



## mesho83 (31 مارس 2011)

thank you alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## حمامي المقطري (1 أبريل 2011)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## حمامي المقطري (1 أبريل 2011)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاتة اريد منكم مساعدة اذكر انواع الحساسات والمشغلات في جهاز plc (المخارج والمداخل)مع ذكر الوظيفة:68::32::12:​


----------



## سموالمعالي (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك على هذاه الدروس


----------



## jawdat (5 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mattéo25 (9 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## عماد البدر (9 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر عزيزي


----------



## tunisienman (11 أبريل 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## ابواثاثة (2 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى لك المزيد من علمة وفضلة سبحانة وتعالى


----------



## fadi-n (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوتي ادارة النتدى 
لا استطيع تحميل كتاب عن الترنزستورات
ما هو الحل ؟


----------



## ABDO.Q (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hastiaref2007 (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## alnashr (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيكـ العاافية


----------



## السقـاف (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## Ahmed_eng (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا يا رجل و نفع الله بك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ali it (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## khaledamin (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على البرامج


----------



## alfariss (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## hsan-a (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا أخي على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## أبوباشا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## saef91 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------



## sallam1998 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## music_ray (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز دمت في ابداع وتألق


----------



## راشد تانى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## tuiguine (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## abdoalrhman (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه ويجعل الشرح ه\ا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوخطاب1 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذة الدروس


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaledamin (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## almaherz (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر نريد المزيد دائما تحياتي يا حبيبي


----------



## ابو البحار (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي من كل قلبي 
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## فايدي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله حسن ثواب الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## محمدعادل حسين (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المبدعه الصغيرة (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام على هذا الجهد المبذول 
واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ..
والله ولي التوفيق ..


----------



## عماد_2 (12 يناير 2012)

مششششششششكورأخي ياسر......تحياتي


----------



## mam_one_said (14 يناير 2012)

_*شكرا على هده المعلومات ونرجو المزيد
*_​


----------



## اسامة وردة (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جعله الله خيرا كبيرا في ميزان اعمالك
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا


----------

